# Mail, gmail, Port 995 et X?



## Sun (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Cela fait 3 mois que ma boite gmail fontionne sans soucis sur MAIL. 
Et aujourd'hui il m'est impossible de rapatrier ou même d'envoyer des messages sans avoir pourtant modifier quoique ce soit ...
"Lerreur du serveur est : La connexion au serveur pop.gmail.com sur le port 995 a expiré."

J'ai également essayer d'ôter la SSL, qui m'a fait basculé sur le port 110, mais rien ne change ...

Dernier élément intéressant, j'ai sur MAIL 2 autres messageries (dont une Yahoo); j'ai aucun problème pour recevoir les messages de ces 2 autres comptes mais il m'est impossible d'envoyer des mails de ces 2 comptes là ...

Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages ...


----------



## maousse (15 Février 2007)

salut,

qui est ton FAI ? tu as un routeur ? un firewall sur ton routeur ? un firewall activé sur ton os x ? Tu as changé un de ces paramètres depuis que ça déconne ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

pour le "réglage du serveur smtp" pour ton compte gmail tu as quoi... chez moi chez 587 et tout baigne


----------



## spavz (24 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai le même problème que toi, je n'ai rein modifié dans mes préférences et depuis une semaine impossible d'envoyer un mail sur mes 2 comptes (AOL et Free)

Mon FAI est Free avec une Freebox en WIFI 
je possède un compte AOL .

Tout a fonctionné pour le mieux pendant 6 mois.

Le serveur "smtp.free.fr" a refusé une connexion sur le port 110.
  je n'ai jamais modifié ce port


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2007)

spavz a dit:


> Le serveur "smtp.free.fr" a refus&#233; une connexion sur le port 110.
> je n'ai jamais modifi&#233; ce port


ca c'est parfaitement normal
le *smtp* de free est sur le port *25*
jamais sur le 110

( car c'est le pop.free.fr  qui est sur 110)


----------



## ray07 (22 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous,

J'ai le même probléme avec yahoo.

J'ai rien modifié ds mes préférences. Du jour au lendemain, "plus rien".

Dans mail, j'ai des "!" sur la ligne qui correspond à mes comtpes.

J'ai essayé les port: 995 - 25 - 587 - 110. Aucun changement.

Un conseil s'il vous plait! ​


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2008)

bonjour


ray07 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai le même probléme avec yahoo.​



ben non ce n'est pas du tout le même probleme
ca semble plus grave
Pourquoi?
A cause de ca


> Dans mail, j'ai des "!" sur la ligne qui correspond à mes comtpes.


ou ca


> Du jour au lendemain, "plus rien".



peux tu détailler?
et donnes ton OS afin qu'onb voit quel Mail tu utilises
( les fichiers  Mail sont très differents selon les OS et donc les réparations aussi)​


----------



## lhallier (23 Janvier 2008)

Je suis en Mail 2.1.1 / OSX 10.4.11 .
FAI : Free , dans Mail , j' ai 2 comptes : 1 pour Moi avec mon adresse Free et mon adresse auxiliaire ( gadz.org ) qui est en fait mon adresse principale . J'ai aussi un compte Gmail pour ma femme qui fonctionne bien ( serveur entrant : pop.gmail.com , port sortant : smtp.free.fr ) .
Depuis une semaine Free bloque unilatéralement mon dresse ( gadz.org ) .
Je me suis donc crée une adresse Gmail , mais impossible de me paramétrer un compte en suivant le mode opératoire de Gmail : http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275
Réponse : identifiant ou mot de passe incorrect . J' en suis à me demander si Mail ne refuse pas de prendre 2 comptes pop Gmail . J'ai essayé différents ports 25 , 110 , 997  et j'en passe.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire .


----------



## lhallier (23 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas 997 mais 995 , excuses


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2008)

ca peut venir d'un truc tout bete
erreur de frappe ou un oubli  dans Mail

 ou la premiere étape mal prise en compte en ligne par gmail 
( dans l'interface gmail de réglages le cliquer POP est parfois capricieux au début , à creation de compte,  en ce cas faut , en ligne se deconnecter du gmail et se reconnecter en re-rentrant les logs et recliquer POP)

Et sinon on peut avoir plusieurs gmail dans Mail


----------



## lhallier (23 Janvier 2008)

Merci Pascal.....
J' ai trouvé , il s' agissait d' une erreur de nom d'utilisateur . Le nom qui m'avait été donné était composé de mon: prenom.nom et j'ai du inscrire comme nom d'utilisateur , mon adresse mail : prenom.nom@gmail.com
C'est tout bête , mais j'y ai passé 2 soirées .


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2008)

et ben voilà

---
Autre chose
compte Gmai_l pour ma femme qui fonctionne bien ( serveur entrant : pop.gmail.com , port sortant : smtp.free.fr ) .
_
je te conseillerai vivement de mettre le smtp de...gmail
( les serveurs gmail sont nettement plus puissants et plus stables que ceux de free..)


----------



## tomasjensen (14 Août 2009)

salut
j'ai trouvé une solution en changeant le compte pop pour un compte imap

essayez...


----------



## Gastounet (15 Août 2009)

Dans de pareils cas, j'ai supprimé les comptes à problèmes et les ai recréé en faisant bien attention aux directives du fournisseur d'accès et à mon nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe. Un petit truc qui m'a gêné pour le smtp: la case à cocher "n'utiliser que ce serveur" (j'ai plusieurs comptes, et en général, c'était un des serveurs smtp qui bloquait.

Salut


----------

